# Advice/help please on temporary accomodation in Bristol



## celticsoul2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all

Please,  please If anyone out there can assist me or have any amazing ideas how to prevent staying in a costly hotel for weeks, if so please please do get in touch.  Your help and local knowledge could be invaluable to me. My current home will be sold on the 16th October. I am moving to Bristol into rented accomodation with my granddaughter and did have a place lined up to move into on the 16th. However I was informed today that the landlord is having to accomodate his family in the property due to some kind of emergency. I can have this verified by the estate agents who are currently dealing with my prospective tenancy for another property. Unfortunately this property is not available for another 4 - 8 weeks. Therefore we urgently need somewhere to live until we can move in.
I am moving up to Bristol from Devon and have a fair idea of the geographical areas that I would like to be living in, but have no other local knowledge. We are clean, tidy and solvent (but not loaded!). I am willing to be creative and would give consideration to  most sensible options. I have also tried to find affordable out of season caravan parks, but with no luck, although this by trawling the net and googling until my eyes can take no more.... I have little local knowledge of the area which makes the process very time consuming! Incidentally my granddaughter is 2yrs old, this too is a slight hinderance to pursuing leads on any grand scale. 
Thanks so very much for taking the time to read my post. I hadn't intended it to resemble war and peace!
Alice


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know whether this is helpful but there used to be an amazing Youth Hostel on Bathwick Hill...not ideal but it's such a beautiful place in beautiful grounds. Sort of roughing it but not.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 11, 2012)

Link here.
http://www.hihostels.com/dba/hostels-Bath---Bathwick-Hill-YHA-018010.en.htm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 11, 2012)

Bristol 
Ignore me, I completely misread your post. Blame age and cataracts


----------



## xenon (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know of any where myself, maybe one of these Gumtry ads might help.
http://www.gumtree.com/flatshare-offered/bristol


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2012)

celticsoul2012 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please, please If anyone out there can assist me or have any amazing ideas how to prevent staying in a costly hotel for weeks, if so please please do get in touch. Your help and local knowledge could be invaluable to me. My current home will be sold on the 16th October. I am moving to Bristol into rented accomodation with my granddaughter and did have a place lined up to move into on the 16th. However I was informed today that the landlord is having to accomodate his family in the property due to some kind of emergency. I can have this verified by the estate agents who are currently dealing with my prospective tenancy for another property. Unfortunately this property is not available for another 4 - 8 weeks. Therefore we urgently need somewhere to live until we can move in.
> I am moving up to Bristol from Devon and have a fair idea of the geographical areas that I would like to be living in, but have no other local knowledge. We are clean, tidy and solvent (but not loaded!). I am willing to be creative and would give consideration to most sensible options. I have also tried to find affordable out of season caravan parks, but with no luck, although this by trawling the net and googling until my eyes can take no more.... I have little local knowledge of the area which makes the process very time consuming! Incidentally my granddaughter is 2yrs old, this too is a slight hinderance to pursuing leads on any grand scale.
> ...


Granddaughter will be with you, so no ketamine squats then? 



Mrs Magpie said:


> Bristol
> Ignore me, I completely misread your post. Blame age and cataracts


There are of course YHA hostels in Bristol, but you can only stay for 14 nights. They also don't have any immediate availability. 

Have you looked through all the self catering options? I take it by they way you say 'avoid a hotel' that your budget is relatively reasonable-ish.....What about £300 per week for this? http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Vacati...2-Studio_Corn_St_Bristol-Bristol_England.html

Or if you're looking for cheaper (appols for link but...) http://directory.thesun.co.uk/10254205, not sure I'd risk 'Rustic' as there are no reviews or photos anywhere on the net.

http://www.bathchewvalley.co.uk/BathChewValleyeBrochure-high.pdf <<<I know it's bath and they don't mention if they have caravans to rent but they are allegedly 'five star' and have free wifi...

This looks idyllic, has green cred and has a kiddy play area but no idea if they hire caravans (a lot of places do so worth belling them) http://www.brooklodgefarm.com/index.php?p=1_6_PHOTO-GALLERY

Or you could look on Gumtree....http://www.gumtree.com/flats-and-houses-for-rent/bristol/caravans-for-hire


----------

